# Puppy Sleeping in bed



## tuckersparents (Feb 13, 2014)

We have a 7 month old and he is the apple of our eye... however we DO NOT want him sleeping with us in bed. 

Since day one he has been crate trained (loves his crate) but we are slowly trying to allow him more freedom. Within the past month we have let him sleep in our room in his very own doggie bed (on the floor). The first night he did fine, since then, he has jumped up in our bed at least 2-4 times a night. 

He is allowed on all our furniture and even takes naps on our bed (during the day). When it is "bed time" as we like to tell him its night night then we put him in his own dog bed beside our bed. 

He knows the routine and gets in his bed and even falls asleep, but every night like clock work he gets in bed at 3:00am and then at 5:00am. 

ANY SUGGESTIONS!?!? We love him dearly but want him to stay in his own bed the entire night!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd say get rid of any and all naps on the bed.
He is allowed then not then allowed then not again.
He is probably a bit confused.
Maybe have him nap on his bed that is on your bed for naps at first.
Then move his bed to the floor.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It's not really fair to expect him to stay in his own bed if you let him in your bed for naps. Either he's allowed in bed, or he's not. Ours are allowed in if we have a cover over it. Miles usually starts the night in bed, then sometime in the middle of the night he gets in his cave bed and Chase comes up into bed.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Believe me once started it is a hard habit to break- one I often wish my husband didn't allow. Yes it let us get some sleep initially- but now we have no privacy and getting her to be quiet in her crate does not happen. She is a year old now. You need to stay consistent in what everyone in the family does all the time. Set the rules now.
Don't get me wrong it is wonderful to curl up with Dharma, but sometimes I miss my husband and she sleeps between us always.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tuck - just a personal choice ! me - I like my space & respect PIKE's - the dynamics of all this - will NeVer V answered by this forum !!!!! LOL


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Leash him to the floor or base of furniture near his own bed for a few days/weeks. Then he'll realize he can't and will eventually stop trying. And never let him on the bed unless its allowed anytime.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Haha, we worked on this the past 4 months and eventually got him to understand & respect that he can come up on the bed only when invited by the special command "superfly" (named after how he used to leap onto the bed in a Superman pose). He'll superfly up for naps when we let him, but if no superfly, no bed. Sometimes he sits next to it and tries to look very very good sitting so quietly so that he'll get the command. It's like a treat, now. Did you put away all your toys? Great! Superfly!

Anyway, I think you can train it like any other command, but because he wants the bed so SOOOO much, it takes time even with good reinforcement.

Cheers,

-MrA


----------

